# Infinite DUI Crisis



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Scotland
Superheroes unmasked as drink drivers
KEVAN CHRISTIE
POLICE who pulled over a suspected drink driver found he was dressed as Batman and had a drunken Superman sitting beside him. 
Batman, a provisional driving licence-holder, was found to be over the drink-drive limit. Superman, who held a full driving licence, was also breath-tested and found to be the same. Both men have now been charged. 
The pair were among 15 people who were arrested in Fife as part of a clampdown on drink driving. 
Fife Police said the pair of superheroes were stopped near Anstruther in the early hours of Sunday morning. 
The two men, both in their early 20s, were on their way home from a fancy-dress party when they were ordered to pull over. 
A source at Fife Police said: "This is a real fall from grace for two superheroes. I am sure drink driving is not allowed in Gotham City, and it is certainly not to allowed in Fife. 
"They were the worse for wear having been at a fancy dress party. But there was nothing comical about driving home after having a drink." 
The officers made the arrest in the second week of Fife Police's Summer Safety Campaign. 
An official spokesman for Fife Police said: "We've all had a bit of laugh about Superman and Batman getting stopped. 
"But there is a serious side to all of this. The driver of the car appears only to have had a provisional driving licence and has been charged with drink driving. 
"The fully licensed driver who was beside him has been charged in connection with being over the drink limit while in charge of the vehicle." 
Men accounted for 13 of the 15 people caught drink driving in the second week of the Fife campaign. 
A further 165 people were detected speeding in residential areas and 132 were caught speeding in a non-built-up area. 
Fife Police said that despite a strong message being sent about using seatbelts, 87 adults were detected not using them, 74 of them were drivers. 
There were four incidents where officers found children in the back of the car not wearing a seatbelt. 
Chief Inspector Joe Swanston, head of Road Policing, said: "We are appealing to the public to help us crack down on drink drivers. 
"We need people to tell us if someone who has just got behind a wheel after drinking or information on people that regularly drink and drive."


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh, that's awesome. 
So many jokes....

Batmobile, Robin. 

Must...resist....

Maybe on Earth 12, Supes and Bats biggest battles are against... The Bottle.


----------

